# Moving from Thailand to Mexico City - prepaid debit card? or open a bank account?



## moving-2-mexico (Nov 13, 2020)

Hello, I only have a bank account in Thailand that I will be closing, when I move to Mexico City in January 2021.

Is there somewhere I can get a prepaid debit card when I arrive in Mexico?
Or is it possible to open a bank account when I arrive in Mexico?

Thanks so much for any advice.


----------



## moving-2-mexico (Nov 13, 2020)

note: I saw in another post "Don't worry too much about an electric bill not being in your name. The bank just wants to know that the address actually exists and not made up". 

So maybe I could just use an Airbnb address, to get a bank account open?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

You don't mention what your residence status in Mexico will be. Bank policies seem to be changing and they may vary depending on which bank you visit, and possibly even which branch you visit. My guess, and it is only a guess, maybe someone has recent experience, is that if you are in Mexico on a tourist permit, you might have trouble opening an account. If you are in Mexico on a temporary or permanent visa, or are a Mexican citizen, you should have no trouble opening an account.

As far as proof of address is concerned, if the utility bills where you live are not in your name, it would probably be safer to get a letter from the person whose name is on them stating that you live there as well. Then take a copy of their IFE card, the letter and the utility bill when applying. It would not seem wise to use a temporary address like AirBnB. Wait until you have a more permanent address.

The bank will want to see your passport as well as your visa. 

If your idea is to close your bank account in Thailand and bring all of your money as cash with you, that seems like a very risky strategy. Checks drawn on foreign banks can be a difficult to deposit. Better to open the new account and transfer the money. 

I suggest you keep your current bank account(s) until you have established one in Mexico. You can get cash from your current bank at ATMs and cash is still widely used for most things in Mexico. I don't know about prepaid debit cards.


----------



## moving-2-mexico (Nov 13, 2020)

TundraGreen said:


> You don't mention what your residence status in Mexico will be. Bank policies seem to be changing and they may vary depending on which bank you visit, and possibly even which branch you visit. My guess, and it is only a guess, maybe someone has recent experience, is that if you are in Mexico on a tourist permit, you might have trouble opening an account. If you are in Mexico on a temporary or permanent visa, or are a Mexican citizen, you should have no trouble opening an account.
> 
> As far as proof of address is concerned, if the utility bills where you live are not in your name, it would probably be safer to get a letter from the person whose name is on them stating that you live there as well. Then take a copy of their IFE card, the letter and the utility bill when applying. It would not seem wise to use a temporary address like AirBnB. Wait until you have a more permanent address.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the information. Once I am settled in with the correct visa, then get a bank account. I am also thinking best to just keep my Thai bank account and find ATM's in Mexico that have the lowest fees and withdraw my money over the next year. The only bad part is Thai banks can be somewhat unpredictable. And keeping my money where it can be accessed online makes me somewhat nervous. So I hope to bring the minimum allowed on the plane to Mexico and then get an prepaid debit card with that. 

Either way. I am looking forward to Mexico


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Have you visited a Mexican consulate to determine your chances of obtaining a residence visa? You cannot do that as a tourist in Mexico, but must do it outside of Mexico. Without a residence visa, I doubt that you will be able to open a bank account, register a vehicle, etc..........
If you are a USA citizen, it might be wise to move to the USA first, establish banking there, and then proceed with your "homework".


----------



## moving-2-mexico (Nov 13, 2020)

Thanks RVGRINGO . I just learned today that I probably won't qualify for a residence visa because because my monthly income is less than $2,000. Oh well, a 6 month tourist visa is good. So I will just keep my Thai bank account open and use that debit card. If I could find a prepaid debit card in Mexico, that would also be helpful also.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

"So maybe I could just use an Airbnb address, to get a bank account open?"

Just so you know, as a Airbnb host myself, it isn't appropriate to use an Airbnb host's address for any official purposes. It's quite discouraged- it's a security and liability risk for hosts. If you ever wish to use a host's address to receive mail or anything, always ask the host's permission, which may or may not be granted, never just assume it's okay.


----------



## moving-2-mexico (Nov 13, 2020)

surabi said:


> "So maybe I could just use an Airbnb address, to get a bank account open?"
> 
> Just so you know, as a Airbnb host myself, it isn't appropriate to use an Airbnb host's address for any official purposes. It's quite discouraged- it's a security and liability risk for hosts. If you ever wish to use a host's address to receive mail or anything, always ask the host's permission, which may or may not be granted, never just assume it's okay.


I would ask first.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

moving-2-mexico said:


> I would ask first.


Great. If I had a guest who was staying for a couple of weeks who I could see was a good person, I wouldn't object to them having some mail delivered. But you wouldn't believe the things that have happened to some Airbnb hosts. One had a upcoming guest who asked if he could have some boxes shipped so they would be there on arrival. She said okay, and what arrived were about 4 huge wooden crates full of guns and ammunition! She called the FBI who showed up and it turned out he was a illegal arms dealer.


----------

